# مكتبة الليسبات



## السيد عزام (17 يونيو 2011)

اولا ليسب لترقيم الاشكال المغلقة المتجاورة مثل المربعات
اختصار اليسب فى سطر commant
autolabel
:14:


----------



## السيد عزام (17 يونيو 2011)

ليسب لعمل جدول بالاوتوكاد وترقيم النقاط واخراج الاحداثيات
الاختصار th


----------



## السيد عزام (17 يونيو 2011)

ارجو الافادة لكل الاخوة


----------



## حسام عبد الله (20 يونيو 2011)

الف شكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## السيد زكريا محمد (4 يوليو 2011)

باراك الله فيك


----------



## حسام عبد الله (4 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد عبد الحكيم 66 (23 سبتمبر 2012)

يااااااااااااااااااااارب يبارك فيك


----------



## موفق المومني (17 يناير 2013)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## er-abd (18 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (19 يناير 2013)

*بارك الله فيكم و نفعكم و نفع بكم
تقبل تحياتي *​


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (19 يناير 2013)

اخي لو امكن استفسار بسيط ..
هذه اللسبات و غيرها
هل تعمل مع اصدار معين من البرنامج
ام مع كل الاصدارات 
شاكرا لجهودك المباركة 

​


----------



## عزمي حماد (19 يناير 2013)

*بارك اللة فيك وجزاك خيرا
*​


----------



## عمدةمحمود (24 يناير 2013)

شكرآ وتحية طيبة :86:


----------



## م/غلاب البعداني (25 يناير 2013)

thanks​


----------



## c_eng_ahmed (27 يناير 2013)

جزااااااااااااااك الله عنا خيراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## doulfine (27 يناير 2013)

مشكووووور اخي الكريم


----------



## eng__m.s (20 أبريل 2013)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## barjasali (2 أبريل 2014)

الله يجزيكم كل خير على هذة المعلومات القيمةبرجس علي


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (4 مايو 2014)

سبحان الله وبحمده... سبحان الله العظيم​


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (4 مايو 2014)

مشكووووور اخي الكريم​


----------



## adelalbahnasy (7 يونيو 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (12 يوليو 2014)

اللهم اجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (12 يوليو 2014)

اللهم اجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## خالد غنام (16 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ود البلال (16 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكور اخوى ما قصرت


----------



## kareeem_986 (16 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي انا انضممت اليكم ك عضو جديد محتاج اوتوكاد 2014 او 2015 اذا تقدر تساعدني وتعطيني رابط وتقولي كيف الطريقه اكون شاكر لك


----------



## م هلال علي (20 ديسمبر 2015)

باراك الله فيك​


----------



## اكرم محمد اللافي (14 مارس 2017)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## alihhhh75 (22 مارس 2017)

ماشاءالله


----------



## eng.walid63 (5 يونيو 2017)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## eidmohamed2017 (20 أغسطس 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## jameel alkaisi (10 سبتمبر 2017)

شكرا جزيلا
هل هنالك ليسب لاستخراج وكتابة المساحة؟


----------



## mohammednegm (2 مارس 2018)

مشكور اخي علي مجهودك


----------



## walied tawfek (29 أكتوبر 2018)

مشكور اخى الكرييم


----------



## عصااام المطري (28 مايو 2019)

good


----------



## Ahmed Mohamed Helmy (23 مايو 2022)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد ابوشهاب (14 سبتمبر 2022)

احسنتم وبارك الله فيكم


----------

